# Does the TiVo Stream 4K use one Device on an account?



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I already have the 12 Maximum devices on my TiVo account, I learned the hard way when I added a 13th device, which deactivated my oldest device.

Does the TiVo Stream 4K use one Device on an account?

EDIT: Looks like it might, strange the FAQs say 10 Device limit, but I do have 12 Active Devices on my account.
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------

